# Hudgins Apiary in Cedartown, Georgia...



## georgiabee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've heard of it but don't know anyone who has done business with them.


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

I have bought from them. The Queen was very very good! She laid a solid brood pattern and the bees are one of my best hives. However, at this time they do not have queens left. I called 2 months ago and was told they are out for the year.


----------



## naomi1431 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well... they do have queens now, as I just ordered one. And, boy have I had trouble finding one. It seems like lots of apiaries in the southeast are sold out at the moment. . . I'll have to follow up in a few months and let you guys know how she does. :shhhh:


----------

